# labels, check this out



## SmokinDawg (Mar 24, 2008)

http://secure.onlinelabels.com/designer/maestro.htm 

Makes really nice labels for free
*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## Joanie (Mar 25, 2008)

That's pretty darned cool!!! Great find!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 25, 2008)

Smokin...Thanks for the heads up on that Site....

Bookmarked it and UpLoaded my templates there....so they will always be OnLine should I ever crash this computer...

It is sweet and simple...so I can handle it.

Thanks again.


----------



## tcb54 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this with us...


----------



## SmokinDawg (Mar 25, 2008)

I played with that all night really nice, I even ordered some blank labels and will let you all know how they are


----------



## joeswine (Mar 25, 2008)

i played with this today also ,not bad for a person like me not to handy with the pc,i was able to manover quite well,need to find out money details


----------



## SmokinDawg (Mar 25, 2008)

It is free, oviously they want you to buy thier labels, I did and as I said before I'll let you all know if they're any good. I spent twenty bucks on 400 labels ol5100


----------



## smurfe (Mar 25, 2008)

Great site. Been looking for something like that as I have no talent to make my own like Ramona or Joan. Hope you don't mind. I made your link "clickable" for you so you don't have to copy and paste. At least I think I did.




*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## SmokinDawg (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes you did, thanx Smurf


----------



## grapeman (Mar 25, 2008)

I have used onlinelabels for a few years now. DO NOT buy the more expensive lablels. They just don't come off easily. The cheaper lablels print just as well but come off easily. The glossy ones are worse unfortunately because they work really nice in the color laser printers.


----------



## SmokinDawg (Mar 25, 2008)

oh I bought the cheapest ones


----------



## joeswine (Mar 26, 2008)

i think i,am going to try this system,appleman ant other negs.or sd


----------



## SmokinDawg (Mar 26, 2008)

Is that some secret appleman language joeswine?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 26, 2008)

I like this label site mostly because it is so sweet and simple...

It does all the familiar things that my PrintMaster program does....the PrintMaster disk I have was a FreeBee that came with my first computer and miraculously works with WindowsXP...am sure it won't work when I have to upgrade to Vista....This Meastro Program doesn't have any graphics, but tend to use OnLine graphics when I do use any.

So this is a nice OnLine program that will work from anywhere.

For any image altering I use plain old Paint that came on the computer.....so sweet/simple/cheap...suits me fine.

Thanks again...been playing with it too....and UpLoading the images I use for wine and address labels.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 26, 2008)

SmokinDawg said:


> Is that some secret appleman language joeswine?




Not my language Dawg, I was lost on that comment........






I have nothing negative to say about the site. Like I said I have used for a few years now. I was just warning not to get the xpensive really sticky ones- they are almost as bad as those labels everyone swears at and end up throwing the bottles out in frustration. The cheap labels use a different adhesive and come off easily. I find those intended for inkjets come off easiest, yet stay on well.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## SmokinDawg (Mar 26, 2008)

BTW Appleman what part of NYS? I lived in Valatie, Lebanon springs, Howard and messina?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 26, 2008)

As far north as you can go(almost)- Clinton County. I am about 5 miles west of Plattsburgh. I'm about 10 miles away from the Big Jail on the Mountain- Dannemora. *Edited by: appleman *


----------



## SmokinDawg (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry misspelled, Messena bit NW of you if I remember right, but have friends in Burlington VT, that's right across the line from you right? I remember riding my bike to canada for beer lol!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 26, 2008)

You got the general area alright. Massena is aboutan hour and a halfwest and just a bit north. Burlington is just a touch southeast across the lake. Where you calling home these days?


----------



## Coaster (Mar 27, 2008)

When you say expensive, do you mean the waterproof ones? I was thinking about getting the ink jet waterproof ones (6 to a sheet). If you get the non-waterproof ones, where do you store your bottles. My cellar runs 50%-70% humidity and am concerned that the non-waterproof labels will fall off.


----------



## SmokinDawg (Mar 27, 2008)

Appleman I live in Shamokin Pa, nearish to Harrisburg. and coaster, Just my opinion, but how do you remove waterproof labels easily? Being wqaterproof and all? Maybe email them and ask what solvent removes them?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 27, 2008)

The labels I had problems with were the OL150WS and are a Gloss(laser) label. They will come off, but are pretty much waterproof and do take a real long time to wet. Once wet they do scrape off. I however prefer to get labels that will almost fall off when soaked for 5 minutes- I hate scraping.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 27, 2008)

not a secret language just a senior moment


----------



## SmokinDawg (Mar 27, 2008)

me too apple


----------



## tcb54 (Apr 21, 2008)

I just ordered the OL150WR Removable labels from them. Has anyone else ever used these labels before?


----------



## Coaster (Apr 22, 2008)

I asked for them to ship me some samples, I mixed up the sizes and types to check them out (OL150, OL500; waterproof, regular). I have settled on the OL500WX (White Laser and Inkjet). I have an Inkjet at home (and access to a Laser at Kinko's). The size (4" x 3") was perfect for my label and they come off easy with water. The waterproof ones ran a bit when printed and were too dark and are very sticky (they didn't come off with just soaking). The regular ones are the cheapest also.


----------



## pizz65 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey Smokindawg, I live outside of Lancaster North of the city between Leola and New Holland. I use to live in Orwigsburg about 5 years ago.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 24, 2008)

I have used the very 6490 removable labels there very nice to work with if not a little on the expensive side,but good to work with you'll like them


----------

